# Storing honey question



## josh78 (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there anything special I need to do with storing honey?

One guy told me he stores his honey in a 5 gal bucket and just bottles a little at a time. Anyone else use this method?

I extracted my first batch today ( just 1 super) and got 27 lbs. Went ahead and bottled it all in smaller ammounts. I know this is not a lot of honey by any means but how does everyone else store it? With the honey we extracted and bottled today we are keeping a small ammount for ourselves, selling some and handing the rest out for christmas gifts.


----------



## Rick55 (Aug 1, 2010)

Josh
I do store extra honey I don't bottle in 5 gallon buckets. My spring /early summer honey I tend to bottle more because it takes a long time to granulate. Fall honey a different story, granulates fairly quick, so I bottle what I need and keep it in bottling tank for a while and bucket the rest.
You can store honey that you bottle and you don't want to granulate in the freezer.


----------



## josh78 (Mar 26, 2013)

If you store it in the freezer, are those plastic storage bottles freezer safe?Also when you take it out of the freezer do you just let unthaw naturally or need to place in warm water?


----------



## Rick55 (Aug 1, 2010)

Honey is mostly sugars so it doesn't really expand. Plastic fine in freezer. You can let it warm up anyplace


----------

